# Linking wie in PHP



## 8ull23y3 (8. Apr 2005)

Hi ich würde gern ein HTML Menü für eine DVD schreiben auf der sich allerart von Software angesammelt hat.
Ein Layout für die Webseite hab ich. Ich möchte keine Frames und keine Tabellen nehmen ich habs über CSS
und mit DIV-Containern geregelt. Die DIV Container haben so gut wie alle  ne eigene ID.
Die ID für meine Inhalt lautet "inh" ein Menü samt Links ist auch schon fertig sowie die Titelzeile.
Mein Problem ich möchte gern den Inhalt meines ditten DIV-Containers("inh") dynamisch ändern lassen. Mit PHP wär das alles kein Problem aber n Webserver auf ne CD packen? Neee.

In PHP würde das in etwa so aussehen.

Der Link 

```
<a class="xxx" href=index.php?link=1>Hallo</a>
```

Das bisschen PHP in dem DIV-Container

```
<div id="inh">include 'neueSeite.htlm';</div>
```

Wie kannich das in Javascript machen?


----------



## Student (8. Apr 2005)

8ull23y3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber n Webserver auf ne CD packen? Neee.


Wieso nicht? *g*


----------



## YoFish (8. Apr 2005)

Hi Frog,

du könntest dich mal DOM in Verbindung mit Java-Script beschäftigen.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel sowas habe:

..<td id="test">hallo</td>...

kann ich zum Beispiel nach Klick auf einen Button eine JavaScript funktion
aufrufen, die dann per "id" auf den Tag zugreift und statt "hallo" 
"tschuess" in die Tabelle schreibt.

Siehe auch hier:


[url]http://www.ba-horb.de/~avh/webengineering/Beispiele/DHTML-Javascript/dhtml_beispiel.html
[/url]

Gruß
YF


----------



## 8ull23y3 (9. Apr 2005)

Das mit der einen "ich bin interaktiv"-Seite ist nicht schlecht aber wie lad ichn dann ne andere Webseite in den DIV Container?


----------



## YoFish (11. Apr 2005)

Hi Frog,

eine ganze externe Seite in einen DIV-Container, das geht natürlich nicht.
Aber probier mal das:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test Dynamische Erzeugung</title>

</head>

<body>

<p id="Absatz33" onClick="document.getElementById('SELFHTML').src='test2.htm'">
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG</p>

<iframe src="test.htm" width="90%" height="400" name="SELFHTML" id="SELFHTML">
  Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen:
</iframe>

</body></html>
```

Speichere diese Datei als xxx.htm ab.
Nun erstelle in gleichem Verzeichnis noch 2 Dateien "test.htm" und "test2.htm",
wo irgendwas drin steht.
Nun öffne xxx.htm im Browser und klicke auf GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.

Hoffe das macht dann ;-)))))))))))))))))))) bei dir.

Gruß
YF


----------

